# August Tuna Fishing-Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The tuna fishing has just been incredible since about the second week in July, and here we are in the second week of August and it is still going strong. Most of them are in the 40-80 lb. range, which is normal for this time of the year. As we keep moving thru the summer and into the fall the fish will continue to get bigger. By October most of the fish will be averaging 100lbs. with a lot of them going over 150+. The way things are looking now it should be very good. Amberjack season opened up August 1st and fishing for them is quick and easy. With the tuna bite we are having now most days we haven’t really fished for them but they are out there and thicker than ever. The weather has been great, not too hot on the water, most days a little breeze so it has been nice. We have been fishing a lot and it has been hard to keep up with a day-by-day report for each group of customers, but we have plenty of pictures and some video to show you what has been going on out there. This time of the year we are mainly targeting Tuna. For those of you who are looking to do another type of fishing the Mangrove Snapper, Amberjack, and Cobia bite is also very good right now and you don’t have to run very far offshore to get them. We do have days open to get you out there fishing within the next couple of weeks or within the next couple of months. 

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

[email protected]
www.superstrikecharters.com


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

beautiful fish, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

I just saw some of my family - Randy wolfe / Joey wolfe and Ryan Wolfes pic's on your boat with some yum yum yellow fin tuna...I haven't asked them about the trip yet but by the pictures I don't think I have to. :thumbup:


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

man I'm ready to get on the water after that eye-gasm


----------

